# Paint coming off like plastic



## scorp58 (Jun 4, 2010)

Some background information on my new old house. The house was built in 1994 and the previous owner went in there 2-3 years ago so I'm guessing the paint is that old. Started taking off the switch and outlet face plates when the old paint started stripping. I was able to pull large chunks of paint off the wall like plastic. This happened in at least 4 walls and I see it happening in the whole living/dining/kitchen area. Not sure about the rooms.Am I going to have to strip the whole thing down? I'm afraid to start painting over it as I'm sure that paint will come off as well.

Attached is a pic of one section where paint comes off. Note that if I keep pulling it'll keep coming off.

Please help!

















Link to video:
http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=VID00001-20100603-1926.flv


----------



## gdoucette (May 27, 2010)

For it to come off like plastic makes sense, latex is plastic. It looks like the underlying surface is some kind of stucco (which I have never worked with), and where the underside of the paint is white ... my guess would be that the surface of the stucco is seperating. Maybe someone else can speak on whether or not the surface needs to be sealed first?


----------



## scorp58 (Jun 4, 2010)

the underlying surface is drywall that has been textured, I've been told that it's called Monterey Drag knockdown pattern


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Either the texture was to blame (not taking the paint) or the first coat over the texture was cheap paint. You will need to get as much of it off as you can and then use a slow drying penetrating oil based primer to lock down that surface and make it able to take paint.


----------



## scorp58 (Jun 4, 2010)

fellow at Benjamin Moore said that it was probably caused due to painting over a chalky surface. Before I was aware of this issue I had bought a 5 gal. pail of Promar 400 tinted for my topcoat, will this primer do if I remove all of the paint and dust it all off?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

yes:yes:


----------



## boman47k (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe if you had thought to cut the paint around the covers....? Or did you?

Is that primer on the back of the paint peel?


----------



## scorp58 (Jun 4, 2010)

I did cut around the corners on the rest of 'em but I already started removing the paint from the walls. It's been real easy as I don't even have to scrape at all, the paint comes off just by pulling it. Two bedrooms are in the clear, they're both painted in flat paint and did adhere to the walls, but the rest of the house is in semi-gloss and peels off real easily.

Pic of the family room stripped off paint










Another wall


----------



## Chazbe (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,
The Pro 400 is not primer. It is a finish paint. If you are dealing with SW get some Multi Purpose latex primer or another primer recommended by SW. This will assure correct adhesion to the walls. It is OK if you have it tinted. Then put 2 coats of the 400 over it. Just make sure the walls are clean. Rub the palm of your hand over the wall and if your hand has dust on it then there is more cleaning to do. A lightly damp rag or sponge would be OK, just make sure to let it dry very good before putting the primer on.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Chazbe said:


> Hi,
> The Pro 400 is not primer. It is a finish paint. If you are dealing with SW get some Multi Purpose latex primer or another primer recommended by SW. This will assure correct adhesion to the walls. It is OK if you have it tinted. Then put 2 coats of the 400 over it. Just make sure the walls are clean. Rub the palm of your hand over the wall and if your hand has dust on it then there is more cleaning to do. A lightly damp rag or sponge would be OK, just make sure to let it dry very good before putting the primer on.


 
Wow, my mistake, I am not all that familiar with SW products and just assumed that scorp58 knew it was a primer, sorry.


----------



## Chazbe (Jul 19, 2007)

Chris,
No problem. There is a Pro 400 primer but it is sold to contractors, kept in the back room. I would doubt that is what he has. If it is the 400 primer then use that, it will work just fine. Just check the label and make sure the first coat is primer. Any of the major paint stores primers would work just fine. 

Go Pitt!!!
Chuck


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Chazbe said:


> Chris,
> No problem. There is a Pro 400 primer but it is sold to contractors, kept in the back room. I would doubt that is what he has. If it is the 400 primer then use that, it will work just fine. Just check the label and make sure the first coat is primer. Any of the major paint stores primers would work just fine.
> 
> Go Pitt!!!
> ...


Not sure which Pitt team you are rooting for but my son goes to Pitt, so I am becoming a Pittsburgh fan myself:laughing:


----------



## scorp58 (Jun 4, 2010)

FYI what I have is Promar 400 Primer and not finish paint.


----------

